
Tim Ferriss: 8 Exotic Destinations You Can Afford - da5e
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/11/04/exotic-destination-bargains/
======
ryandvm
Kind of an absurd article. Last time I checked it cost about $6000 to fly a
family of four from the U.S. to Cairo. If you're going to assume the reader
can afford to fly anywhere in the world, why are you writing articles about
how cheap a Peruvian taxi is?

It doesn't really matter if someone can afford the destination if they can't
afford to get there.

------
kylelibra
I never understand why people automatically assume travel must be expensive.

~~~
edge17
most people also connect the concept of 'saving up' with 'vacation' or
'travel'.

